
Edison's revenge - pclark
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2013/01/power-transmission
======
benzofuran
If the miraculous ABB breaker is like any of their other equipment, it'll be
quickly deposited in the rubbish bin along with the sanity of most
electricians once they start trying to roll any of this out.

~~~
TheCapn
I suspect its the principle that matters. If they discovered a design that
hits the goal someone else can build on the concept (once patent becomes
available, if not before then through licensing) and build it efficiently and
properly if ABB is incapable.

------
IbarvalPudela
How can 50Hz frequency be similar to a frequency of a human heart? I cannot
read this rubbish.

~~~
mrcomment
Its been a while since I tool biomedical electronics, however suspect the
current research is still fairly much the same. Muscles are basically ionic
pumps. when electricity moves through the skin this transfer from electric to
ionic energy happens. originally sodium chloride (salt water) was used to help
with this transfer with some of the first ecg machines. The frequency that
current can be highly felt (and and also interact highly with the heart) is
between 50 and 60 hz. I remember a discussion in class that happened during a
lab where the students were wondering why 1000hz wasn't used instead since the
chance of biological interaction would have been much less dangerous. At the
time I believe the ad-hoc conclusion that was arrived at was that until
switching power supplies were invented the transformers for that frequency
would have been too large and expensive comparatively and motors and lighting
of the day would have required these kind of transformers to work properly.

~~~
dfox
Actually, required size of the transformer drops with the frequency. Mains
switching power supplies still use regular transformer for isolation which run
on comparatively high frequency and thus can be very small.

50/60Hz mains is motivated by compromise between visible flicker from
lightbulbs and required frequency for practical synchronous motors with useful
rotational speeds (some electrified rail systems use lower AC frequencies
because they are better match for motors). Also, significantly higher
frequencies will cause even relatively short mains runs to behave like a (RF)
transmission line and also cause more significant skin effect.

~~~
theanalyst
Agree on that generally for electical equipments size falls off as square of
frequency, the main motivation was the light bulb flickering 50/60 times was
close to human persistence of vision which allowed the light bulb to appear
constant.

------
rickmode
I love the Economist's dry sense of humor (italics are mine):

"That could lead both to cheaper power, and to the burial of many of the
pylon-borne power lines that disfigure so much of the rich world's
countryside. _In a deeper, sense, then, perhaps Edison will have the last
laugh, after all._ "

------
adaml_623
This article is not actually very well written. Definitely the author doesn't
understand some of the stuff he's writing about. The section describing the
interlink between Japan's different power systems is especially awkward.

------
Shorel
I believe this will be used first in datacenters, if not already being tested.

AWS and Google seem likely candidates to test this out.

~~~
dfox
For a very long time it is possible to buy almost anything data center-worthy
in version with 48V DC power supply (although often with significant premium)
and most collocation facilities provide 48V DC power. This has nothing to do
with efficiency but with 48V being the standard voltage in telco environments,
because it's 4 car batteries in series. Phones need DC and until about 50's it
wasn't economical to rectify mains AC with enough power to run phone switch
and without harmful noise and AC ripple, so phone switches were generally
battery powered (today it's typicaly generated by rectifing mains with battery
backup). Servers and networking equipment around these switches generally
shares these same power circuits. Problem with 48V is that for any significant
powers the wires get very thick very quickly.

Many larger server installations noticed that (1) normal AC server SMPS will
happily run from 150-300V DC without any modification (reliability is an
issue, omitting input rectifier and PFC is good idea) (2) there is almost
nothing in today's servers that need any other voltage than 12V. Thus there
are various approaches to DC power (for increased efficiency, not telco
compatibility) in datacenters:

* DC power supplies with DC voltages around normal mains voltage (IIRC Facebook) * power supplies with inputs for two different voltages (AC mains + sub-100V DC for backup power from batteries) * battery backup inside the server on 12V power bus (Google) * shared 12V DC power supply for multiple servers (almost any blade solution, although I've seen that done with normal 1U servers) * also I vaguely remember some proposal to replace local 12V->something buck converters in modern server with larger input voltage.

------
geuis
I would gladly have read this, except some piece of javascript kept
redirecting me to the top of the page. Tried multiple times, but sadly
unreadable.

~~~
jessedhillon
Same here. Click the "print" link in the upper-right area to get a bare
version of the article.

~~~
djt
[http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2013/01/power-
transmi...](http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2013/01/power-
transmission/print)

------
limmeau
Obligatory Oatmeal: <http://theoatmeal.com/comics/tesla>

~~~
struppi
... which is not really bad... but not really good either. Too exaggerated and
populist to be interesting.

------
Veratyr
Saw the world 'electrocuted' being used incorrectly and got annoyed.

For the record, here's the definition: "Electrocution is death caused by
electric shock, either accidental or deliberate" (taken from Wikipedia. Google
includes injury). Sure the elephant could have been injured or killed but the
article seems to imply that it wasn't.

The correct term, by the way, is 'electric shock'.

~~~
krisoft
Don't know where it implies in the article that the elephant did not died, but
it did in fact. Here you can read more:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Topsy_(elephant)>

